

Bloom: 28,000 Potted Flowers Installed at the Massachusetts Mental Health Center - gruseom
http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2012/03/bloom-28000-potted-flowers-installed-at-the-massachusetts-mental-health-center/

======
rdl
I want to get a government grant to fill my offices with Apple products,
sealed in original packaging. People can come by for four days to see, and
take photographs; afterward, the Apple products will be distributed to
startups and entrepreneurs (via eBay)...

------
peteforde
Serious question: do you think there's a business model in creating a modular
living floor system?

------
bokchoi
I'd love to have grass in the hallways at work.

~~~
simcop2387
It would certainly be more lively. But I think the real problem would be that
there would be too much foot traffic in a lot of places for it to survive for
very long. I think having everyone wear socks or go barefoot would help but i
think it'd still have a tough time. Maybe we need to breed some heartier
varieties for the office?

~~~
rdl
Grass (or water, etc.) under (non-slip) glass?

~~~
gruseom
That might be cool, but seems aesthetically risky, i.e. it could turn out to
be amazing or contrived. It would be neat if more companies would experiment
with such things, though.

I would like to have a fountain in a courtyard.

~~~
rdl
There's the glass floor thing at the Grand Canyon:
[http://www.lvrj.com/multimedia/Grand-Canyon-Skywalk-glass-
fl...](http://www.lvrj.com/multimedia/Grand-Canyon-Skywalk-glass-floor-being-
replaced-119801064.html)

